# Envió de datos Bluetooth-RN41 netbeans



## darmando (Feb 4, 2012)

buen día ingenieros necesito por favor si alguien tiene algo de información acerca de como establecer una comunicacion entre un celular bluetooth y un modulo RN41 bluetooth
es algo parecido a lo que enseñan en esta pagina: http://www.neoteo.com/app-inventor-hola-mundo-android


pero para hacer el desarrollo a partir de netbeans.

muchas gracias queridos colegas!!!


----------

